# Bloom, my new Super-Delta Butterfly! PIC HEAVY



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Look what I found at Petco! :-D





































I decided to call him Bloom. What do you think?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

my god his fins are huge! what a lucky find!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know, right!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Lovely fish!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

I am starting to reconsider whether he may be Delta or Half Moon. When he flares, he looks like a Halfmoon, but when he swims, he looks like a Delta.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah.. I'm thinking he's a HM. My HM looks like a delta when he swims too. That's normal, HM is defined by how far their spread is when flaring. If you could get a flaring pic that'd be great!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

May be a double tail


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow definitely a super delta  very pretty.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Very pretty!! I'm impressed! I think my little guy might be a halfmoon but it's hard to tell because he bites his fins


----------

